# How fast is your internet connection?



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

Discovered this site today. How fast is your connection?


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Mar 18, 2008)

That's interesting. My Download was 6063 kb/s, and my upload was 528 kb/s. I don't know whether that's fast or not. It always seems fast enough - unless I'm in a hurry!


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 18, 2008)

Our church office connection:


----------



## etexas (Mar 18, 2008)

Cool I need to play with that a bit!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 18, 2008)

Is this some measure of manhood?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

tcalbrecht said:


> Is this some measure of manhood?



Not at all. Ladies are encouraged to participate too.






I just thought it would be interesting for some of us to discover whether or not what we consider high speed internet is really high speed. It looks like I have been deceived for sure.


----------



## tcalbrecht (Mar 18, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> tcalbrecht said:
> 
> 
> > Is this some measure of manhood?
> ...



Well, the Internet is the devil's domain afterall.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok., I've given up on putting the nice picture of my results up. But here they are

Download - 3285
upload - 487


----------



## jambo (Mar 18, 2008)

speedtest.net is merely fancy graphics covering a not terribly good speed test. I find the best one is numion.com whilst dan ewells speed test is quite good but a bit tedious and can be found at Dan Elwell's Broadband Speed Test - downloadable utility to perform tests on your ADSL, DSL, Cable or Wireless Internet connection.. Speed test websites merely give an idication which cannot be relied upon. You are actually better going to something like tucows.com to download a file, preferably a large file. Then after checking the transfer rate for a few seconds you can then cancel the download.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

here we go






I did it!!! I'm computer literate know!!!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

Grymir said:


> here we go
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I knew you could do it, if you tried hard enough.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

And to think I learned COBAL and BASIC and used 8 inch floppy disks! It was an improvement over the punch cards. 

My laptop that I use is what I used to dream about when watching Star Trek.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

Grymir said:


> My laptop that I use is what I used to dream about when watching Star Trek.



 But, have you ever seen the Discovery Channel (I think) show _"How William Shatner Changed The Future"_? It's amazing how much of today's technology was inspired by Star Trek.


----------



## reformedcop (Mar 18, 2008)

[URL=http://www.speedtest.net]

[/URL]

Wow!! Beat THAT!


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, I've seen the show. Pretty good too! Cell phones that look like communicators! I've got all the computer sounds, so that my laptop behaves just like the computer on Star Trek Voyager, but no cell phone yet.

Reformedcop, what do you have??


----------



## reformedcop (Mar 18, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Yes, I've seen the show. Pretty good too! Cell phones that look like communicators! I've got all the computer sounds, so that my laptop behaves just like the computer on Star Trek Voyager, but no cell phone yet.
> 
> Reformedcop, what do you have??



Comcast Cable is my ISP


----------



## bookslover (Mar 18, 2008)

Verizon has been going door to door in my neighborhood announcing that they're wiring us up for FiOS - whatever that is. They promise that our computers will work "5 times faster" - whatever that means!

It's like the countless TV ads that say "7 out of 10 doctors approve". Now, if they said "7 out of _every_ 10 doctors approve" - now you've got something impressive.

So, we'll see. It's supposed to happen in another week.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 18, 2008)

I have a T-1000 internet line which gives me a 5,120,000.00 MBs connection leading to 8,884 kbps on download rates and 4,442 kbps on the upload. I recently upgraded from the T-900 beta, so now I have transfer rates which exceed the speed of light. That way the files are on my computer _*before*_ I even download them!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

danmpem said:


> I have a T-1000 internet line which gives me a 5,120,000.00 MBs connection leading to 8,884 kbps on download rates and 4,442 kbps on the upload. I recently upgraded from the T-900 beta, so now I have transfer rates which exceed the speed of light. That way the files are on my computer _*before*_ I even download them!





But what about the temporal prime directive?


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Quickened (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## danmpem (Mar 18, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Verizon has been going door to door in my neighborhood announcing that they're wiring us up for FiOS - whatever that is. They promise that our computers will work "5 times faster" - whatever that means!
> 
> It's like the countless TV ads that say "7 out of 10 doctors approve". Now, if they said "7 out of _every_ 10 doctors approve" - now you've got something impressive.
> 
> So, we'll see. It's supposed to happen in another week.



You should tell Verizon that it's all a scam. Faster internet never increases the speed of your computer. If they are telling you that, then either they're trying to scam you (probably not), or that guy who came by didn't know what he was talking about.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

PuritanCovenanter said:


>



I didn't know the Southern Baptist Convention had it's own internet service. Who would have thought it.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

Temporal Prime Directive violation... hmm, I see another Puritan Trek episode commin! Now if we could just get back to the Reformed quadrant....


----------



## danmpem (Mar 18, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Temporal Prime Directive violation... hmm, I see another Puritan Trek episode commin! Now if we could just get back to the Reformed quadrant....


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Mar 18, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I didn't know the Southern Baptist Convention had it's own internet service. Who would have thought it.




It is Southern Bell. But I like the Southern Baptist thing. 

SBC


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 18, 2008)

Grymir said:


> Temporal Prime Directive violation... hmm, I see another Puritan Trek episode commin! Now if we could just get back to the Reformed quadrant....



Yes, tune in next week when Capitan Grymir must decide if he will set aside the Prime Directive {read: RPW} in order to get his crew more quickly through Emergent Space.


----------



## Thomas2007 (Mar 18, 2008)

24,500 K/s download, upload 1200 K/s


----------



## D. Paul (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm too embarrassed to post my results.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 18, 2008)

Not bad for as far back in the woods as I am!


----------



## blhowes (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Herald (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 18, 2008)

I usually go to this site and use their tools: DSL · Cable · VOIP · Security · Satellite · Fiber · News · Tips · Reviews · Community · Tools - dslreports.com

There's not much point in using those tests from here. There's more to an internet connection than raw speed. Latency plays a huge role in TCP/IP connections. In fact, over satellite links, you can throw all the bandwidth on to a connection you want but unless you use WAN acceleration then you don't get any perceptible benefit. In fact, some applications won't even work over high latency.

Anyway, suffice to say, that when I had a 100 MBps fiber connection when I lived off base it didn't quite provide the "snap" that I hoped for because none of the web sites I cared to visit were in Japan. I'm looking forward to moving to the U.S. this Summer. Every time I visit the States I notice how much quicker the PB is.


----------



## danmpem (Mar 18, 2008)

D. Paul said:


> I'm too embarrassed to post my results.



Nah, having a slow internet connection builds character!


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2008)




----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 18, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Not bad for as far back in the woods as I am!



That looks good for DSL. What do you have, BellSouth's fastest option?


----------



## caddy (Mar 18, 2008)

Dan Elwell's Broadband Speed Test (unregistered)
Speed Test Report 08/03/18 23:29 - Quick test
Test conducted at: 3/18/2008 11:29:31 PM
Test sequence: Quick test
Please note that these results are a snapshot of this particular moment. Run the test a few times to ensure maximum accuracy. Although the test has been constructed to be highly accurate, no guarantees can be made to the level of accuracy experienced in everyday use.
Test 1: Ping times to European servers
Ideally, you should get a result of around 120 ms (lower is better)
apache.mirroring.de: 155.3 ms
apache.easy-webs.de: 191.5 ms
apache.mirroring.de: 140.8 ms
This result is much poorer than expected and should be investigated.
Test 2: Ping times to east-coast USA servers
Ideally, you should get a result of around 50 ms (lower is better)
mirrors.24-7-solutions.net: 67.8 ms
less.cogeco.net: This test failed due to a server timeout or other error.
signal42.com: 86.5 ms
The results of this test indicate no problems.
Test 3: Ping times to west-coast USA servers
Ideally, you should get a result of around 90 ms (lower is better)
hightechimpact.com: 97.3 ms
axint.net: 106.3 ms
hightechimpact.com: 124 ms
Your ping times are slightly poorer than expected.
Test 4: Ping times to east Asia servers
Ideally, you should get a result of around 300 ms (lower is better)
apache.cbn.net.id: 288.5 ms
apache.oss.eznetsols.org: 301 ms
apache.cdpa.nsysu.edu.tw: 242.3 ms
The results of this test indicate no problems.
Test 5: Download speeds from east-coast USA servers
Ideally, you should get a result of around 5000 Kb/s (higher is better)
apache.mirror99.com: 2372 Kb/s
This result shows serious problems with your downloads, and should be investigated.
Test 6: Upload speeds to the Speed Test Server
Ideally, you should get a result of around 735 Kb/s (higher is better)
Not conducted: You must register this software in order to perform this test.
Please click 'What's This?' for information on registering this software to enable this test.
Test 7: Packet loss en route to an east-coast USA server
Ideally, you should get a result of around 0 % (lower is better)
apache.mirrors.northco.net: This test failed due to a server timeout or other error.
Too many server errors occurred therefore this test is inconclusive.
Test 8: Packet loss en route to a west-coast USA server
Ideally, you should get a result of around 0 % (lower is better)
uci.edu: This test failed due to a server timeout or other error.
Too many server errors occurred therefore this test is inconclusive.
End of testing.
This report was collated using Dan Elwell's Broadband Speed Test. For more information or to download, please visit Dan Elwell's Broadband Speed Test - downloadable utility to perform tests on your ADSL, DSL, Cable or Wireless Internet connection..
Generated 3/18/2008 11:29:31 PM using test version 3.0.316 - unregistered COPY


----------



## Grymir (Mar 18, 2008)

???


----------



## Timothy William (Mar 19, 2008)

My router tells me it has an attainable line rate of 6500/1000 kb/s.

However, I can never seem to get anywhere near that kind of speed - it usually peaks at about 250kb/s download. 

I had been worried that it was the local wireless connection slowing it down significantly, but having tried all the speed tests by another PC connected by ethernet to the router, it seems wireless slows the connection by ~10%, which is a relief.


----------



## jawyman (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## shackleton (Mar 19, 2008)

I guess this is pretty fast...but then again, there is nothing else to do in Kansas


----------



## bookslover (Mar 19, 2008)

caddy said:


> Dan Elwell's Broadband Speed Test (unregistered)
> Speed Test Report 08/03/18 23:29 - Quick test
> Test conducted at: 3/18/2008 11:29:31 PM
> Test sequence: Quick test
> ...



Caddy: Your avatar - is that Calvin with a Carmen Miranda hat? Is that allowed on the PB? ROFL...


----------



## caddy (Mar 19, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Caddy: Your avatar - is that Calvin with a Carmen Miranda hat? Is that allowed on the PB? ROFL...


 
I sure hope so ! 

No disrespect to my good man Calvin! I am his biggest fan. I have his commentaries, his institutes. 

..............................  ..........................................


----------



## ANT (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 19, 2008)

Perhaps one of the more technically gifted computer literate folks could answer this question.....

How big a factor is distance in relation to download speed? I noticed that the indicators give your distance from the server "pinged" and I assume that information is relevant for this reason. Yes?


----------



## caddy (Mar 19, 2008)




----------



## caddy (Mar 19, 2008)

shackleton said:


> I guess this is pretty fast...but then again, there is nothing else to do in Kansas


 

Goodness...your Blazing my friend!


----------



## shackleton (Mar 19, 2008)

Quickened said:


>



I see you are from Germantown, I would think the Germans could come up with something faster...


----------



## Kevin Lewis (Mar 19, 2008)

*Here are my speeds...*

Not too bad...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Mar 20, 2008)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Perhaps one of the more technically gifted computer literate folks could answer this question.....
> 
> How big a factor is distance in relation to download speed? I noticed that the indicators give your distance from the server "pinged" and I assume that information is relevant for this reason. Yes?


----------



## shackleton (Mar 20, 2008)

Mine might be so fast because there aren't that many people using it. But then again I saw someone from San Francisco had download speeds of over 20,000...


----------



## S. Spence (Mar 20, 2008)

My connection seems quite slow compared to others!


----------



## Eoghan (Mar 20, 2008)

I tried the website but after 15 minutes waiting for the test to finish loading gave up!


----------



## Civbert (Mar 20, 2008)




----------



## shackleton (Mar 21, 2008)

*My connection at work*


----------

